# Super Champion



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Who owns Super Champion from Marcel Sanger?
Is it Ganus? Or does Marcel still own him?

I saw Marcel's ped on Pipa right now and it seems like he still have Super Champion but Today I saw a ped from Ganus and it seems like Ganus owns Super Champion!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you planning on buying the bird? 

If so hook it up with some Ybs!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> Who owns Super Champion from Marcel Sanger?
> Is it Ganus? Or does Marcel still own him?
> 
> I saw Marcel's ped on Pipa right now and it seems like he still have Super Champion but Today I saw a ped from Ganus and it seems like Ganus owns Super Champion!


According to the Ganus website, you can purchase direct children from "SUPER CHAMPION" for $3,500.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think they are separate birds with the same name.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Hum, they could be HillFamilyLoft. 
And I'm good goldenboy55.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> Who owns Super Champion from Marcel Sanger?
> Is it Ganus? Or does Marcel still own him?
> 
> I saw Marcel's ped on Pipa right now and it seems like he still have Super Champion but Today I saw a ped from Ganus and it seems like Ganus owns Super Champion!


What is the band number for the Marcel bird? The "SUPER CHAMPION" at Ganus is NL 97 5774230.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sorry BBCDON;
I mistaken Super Champion for Hayabusa King; 6x1st sprint King,
Super Champion is owned by Ganus right now. 
Hayabusa King is still at the breeding loft of Marcel.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.combverbree.nl/ukorlando.htm

Here is Super Champion aka Orlando that Mike Ganus has. He loves to buy birds change their names and make them his own. It would be too easy for us to go to Comb Verbree and buy a bird from the family. If you notice in Ganus pedigrees the breeder of these champion birds is seldom recognized. Interesting. 
I think the bird you are thinking of for Sangers is the "Super Breeder" one of his foundation birds.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Like you I am looking for sprint stuff HillFamilyLoft. 
I mistaken Super Champion for Hayabusa King after looking at the peds I have, 
Sorry.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> Like you I am looking for sprint stuff HillFamilyLoft.
> I mistaken Super Champion for Hayabusa King after looking at the peds I have,
> Sorry.


do you have Sanger birds?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, there are a lot of misleading information in Ipigeon. There are a lot of sellers that don't know what that are talking about. 

Do you guys think some of those guys may be faking Peds?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> do you have Sanger birds?



Yes I do, I have one inbred between Hayabusa King and Super Champion.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I was hoping my middle distance birds would give me some 100 mile winners. They seem to be about 5 minutes out on the 100 and 125 in our club. I do stick a bird in the top 10 every once in a while, but need a drop at that distance. I can win 200 and 250 by 7 minutes, but need something for the sprints. I have an old sprint hen from Berchmoes sp? off of Marcelis birds but she only has produced me one offspring. Wanting something to cross in with him to try. I have an Engels bird, and some Ikon blood, but they like the 200-350 range also. When half our races are under 150mi it is hard to win champion loft if you do not get these points.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> Yes I do, I have one inbred between Hayabusa King and Super Champion.


What distance is their strength


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> What distance is their strength



I'm not sure myself, you should ask Ken, he bred the bird, but from what I seen it looks like it is best at 150miles up and better at the 300. It probably lost some speed due to a hen on the dam side being from Verkerk.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> I'm not sure myself, you should ask Ken, he bred the bird, but from what I seen it looks like it is best at 150miles up and better at the 300. It probably lost some speed due to a hen on the dam side being from Verkerk.


If it is from Ken Easley I would be looking at 150 as its strength. Ken has very good birds. Is this bird on ipigeon?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> If it is from Ken Easley I would be looking at 150 as its strength. Ken has very good birds. Is this bird on ipigeon?


No, It is on my page.
Check out my site.

And I paid good money for this bird, its proven in the breeding loft and he's raced himself.

This year he bred 818 easley 2010, 1st at 165mi. 
and another one that is an ace in your club.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> No, It is on my page.
> Check out my site.


nice birds!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://www.combverbree.nl/ukorlando.htm
> 
> Here is Super Champion aka Orlando that Mike Ganus has. He loves to buy birds change their names and make them his own. It would be too easy for us to go to Comb Verbree and buy a bird from the family. If you notice in Ganus pedigrees the breeder of these champion birds is seldom recognized. Interesting.
> I think the bird you are thinking of for Sangers is the "Super Breeder" one of his foundation birds.




That is kind of funny. And after all these years, how many Super Duper Winners do you think Super Champion has produced ? 

Quite by accident, I ended up owning a son from a sister to this Orlando bird, and he has done quite well for me. It is not all that uncommon to have a Super Racer that turns out to be a so so breeder, while a so so racer nest mate, turns out to be the Super Duper breeder !  

Once upon a time, USA fanciers had to depend on American fanciers going to Europe to bring back something that maybe you could buy offspring from. Now, with auctions such as Pipa, even regular working folks can have a chance to purchase proven racers. Yes, the Internet has certainly changed the pigeon game forever.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It is not all that uncommon to have a Super Racer that turns out to be a so so breeder, while a so so racer nest mate, turns out to be the Super Duper breeder ! 

So did Vanilla Ice have a nest mate?
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> No, It is on my page.
> Check out my site.
> 
> And I paid good money for this bird, its proven in the breeding loft and he's raced himself.
> ...


Ken has reached the top of your club this year. He is on the right track obtaining the best birds around. He was faster than my birds on 5 of the 8 races. We have a very competitive club. To win a race is a great accomplishment. Ken I think won 3 this year. Cliff Spencer flew my birds this year. We flew natural without any wing pulling or light manipulation. With guys in the club like Ken, next year we will have to get our birds in better position this year. We were second Ave speed behind Ken and won the 250 race. You want to test your birds send a few to the auction race next year. I have to fly vicariously through the members. Would love to put a couple in Ken's loft to see how they match up to his high dollar imports. 
I would feel good about owning that bird, Ken brings in the best. Sangers is one of the best in the world. I also know his president blood does good also.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ken has also been starting to do well with his Koopman birds. I will tell you that the members in the club are scrabbling to get birds to compete with the big boys. We have a about 5 guys in the club that spare no expense investing in birds. ken is also bringing in German birds. We are starting to get around 100 birds within minutes of each other. Fast speeds and good returns. Fun to be a part of. 
www.loslobosrpc.com


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.keneasleyracingpigeons.com/

Ken's page for those who are interested


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Crazy Pete said:


> It is not all that uncommon to have a Super Racer that turns out to be a so so breeder, while a so so racer nest mate, turns out to be the Super Duper breeder !
> 
> So did Vanilla Ice have a nest mate?
> Dave


 Yes, and as a matter of fact, there were three out of that pair that distinguished themselves in the 2010 race season ! This was the first year that pair was put together, and boy oh boy, did they produce. Very much looking forward to what this pair produces in 2011. In this case, both the sire and dam were race winners. And yes, some of the relatives of "Super Champion" (sister) show up in the pedigree.


----------

